# Deer Decoy Question



## Loves2Hunt (Oct 6, 2002)

OK, I recently used a deercoy in the Clare area and had some mixed results. It was awesome to watch the deer react to it, even though the reactions were not exactly what I had expected. 
The deer would come right in to the field and made a bee-line to the decoy. It was obvious that the deercoy had a calming effect. But as they drew closer... 40 to 50 yards, they noticed that the deercoy was not moving. It is a Redi-Deer feeding doe decoy by the way. 

I watched each deer flick their tails and ears hoping for a similar reaction from the coy. All of them got spooked to one degree or another and ended up leaving after figuring something wasn't quite right with the new deer on the block. Sadly, none were close enough for a shot before leaving.

I have seen the tail wagger add-ons and the ear twitchers too. I have even considered securing a white cloth or feather to the ear(s) to provide some form of motion. 

What I WANT to do is to add a self-made tail wagger device I have made that is powered by a 9v. battery and uses an adjustable timer device. This allows me to set the time delay between "wags" to whatever I want. 

I've told you all of that to ask you this. Is it legal for me to use and old whitetail deer tail on this wagger? I have heard that it may not be legal to use any part of a deer or deer hide to lure or attract a deer in Michigan. But that brings into question the common and popular use of real deer tarsal glands commonly sold at sporting goods stores all over this state. And what about using real deer antlers to rattle a buck in? Just something to consider I guess.

I have submitted this question to the DNR forum, but who knows when I might get a response and I'd like to try this new rig out ASAP. But I wont until I know if it is legit or not. 

Any comments on this? Thank in advance!

TJ

I copied my question from another part of this site after being told that it would be better answered here... sorry for the repost.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

No problem, seen it in the other post too. It's legal for deer hunting.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

L2H, I believe the confusion comes from the waterfowl regulations. This can be confirmed through Boehr or some of our waterfowlers but I believe the movement rule applies to duck decoys.

If you can post a pic of your alterations. I for one would like to see it.


----------



## Loves2Hunt (Oct 6, 2002)

Thank you both for your input! I was pretty sure that the movement part was ok, but I was a bit hesitant about using a real deer tail. I appreciate your input. I am excited to try it out now! I will try to take some pictures of it while on stand and hopefully of the deer I end up harvesting because of it. 

It's been about 5 or 6 years since I lost the bowhunter bug, but it is back in full force! I'm not sure if that is a good thing... lol. I cannot think of anything else and it occupies my every waking thought. My wife isn't sure if it is a good thing either... lol. Can you say "obsession" ? Sure, I thought ya could.

OK, thanks again for the confirmation. I really do appreciate it!

TJ
Loves2Hunt


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Cool pics would be of deer sniffing around the decoy. 

No problem on the help, that's what the site is about. Good Luck with that "bug" you seemed to have caught.


----------



## Huntmaster143 (Aug 28, 2003)

Boehr,

Would the new mechanical deer decoys that have the electronic moving parts fall in this same category?

Also are the electronic deer calls legal?


Thanks,

HM


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

For deer, mechanical or electronic is legal.


----------

